# SA Pro Marius Dohne...



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy Cr*p....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dutch_scott said:


> i see big shoulders,
> 
> dont think he wouldve cracked the top 3 at the ukbffs this month,


dude.. u dont half spout some crap sometimes..

Darren Ball not having lats

this dude not having a back only shoulders etc... :confused1:

looks bloody decent to me!

marius.bmp


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> i see big shoulders,
> 
> dont think he wouldve cracked the top 3 at the ukbffs this month,


LOL well he's an IFBB Pro and South Africans have to get their pro-card at the worlds...

However it was more the general size comparison as while shameen isnt the biggest, that shows jst how big marius is. Tall guys dont often look like that!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Not entirely sure vince...

I recently had a chat with the IFBB SA chairman about what i would be eligible to do if i lived there, and it was pointed out in the course of the conversation that South Africans dont get a pro card for winning the nationals like here, they have to place top 6 at worlds then apply and its judged on merit by IFBB main committee.

EDIT:

My mistake.... applied for procard and didnt get it and is trying again.... failed a drug test with IFBB in 2007 lol...

Still pretty darned impressive looking I reckon....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

He's 179cm tall and at comps weighs around 104 to 109kg's. I think he's big enough and still fairly young at 27 years old. He can only get better if he carries on.

Winnings so far.

2007 - WPF Mr Universe - Superheavyweight - 1st & overall

2007 - IFBB World Champs Superheavyweight - 6th

2007 - IFBB SA Champs - Superheavyweight - 3rd

2007 - NABBA Classic - Class 2 - 1st & Overall

2007 - IFBB KZN Open - Heavyweight - 1st & Overall

2006 - DisChem ExerGise - 1st and Overalls

2006 - NABBA SA Class 2 - 1st

2005 - EFBB London Heavyweights - 1st

2004 - EFBB British GP Amateurs - 4th

2004 - EFBB British Heavyweights - 5th

2004 - EFBB Lemington Spa Heavyweight - 1st

2003 - DisChem ExerGise - 2nd

2003 - NABBA SA Class 2 - 1st

2002 - NABBA Universe u/21 - 2nd

2002 - NABBA SA Class 2 - 1st

2001 - WABBA SA Open u/22 - 1st

2001 - NABBA SA Open u/21 - 1st

2001 - IFBB All Africa u/21 Middleweight - 1st

2001 - IFBB SA Open u/21 Middleweight - 1st

2001 - IFBB Natal Open u/21 Middleweight - 1st

2000 - IFBB SA Open u/21 Middleweight - 2nd

2000 - IFBB Natal Open u/21 Middleweight - 1st

2000 - IFBB SA Novice u/21 Middleweight - 1st

2000 - IFBB Natal Novice u/21 Middleweight - 1st

1998 - SANBA SA Champs u/17 - 3rd

1998 - SANBA SA Champs u/21 Novice - 3rd


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dutch scott,i think your off your head mate,but at the same time will give you the benefit of your opinion purely because its nothing other than speculation,until you see this guy standing onstage beside the other guys you mention a comparison cant really be made.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Marius has a great physique and very aesthetic, pleasing shape. I met up with him and all the other SA team at last years IFBB Worlds in South Korea and become friends and having all our meals together, and he is a real nice guy


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Vince said:


> Agree whit Weeman!
> 
> As i said I saw him at the Universe where he didn't get in the top 6 (class 2) on condition alone...size-wise he's up there with the top guys!
> 
> The reason he missed his condition was that the SA team flight into the UK was delayed and they had to wait 20hrs in the airport!


Not sure who you saw at the Universe but Marius Dohne wasn't there - he was refused a Visa for entry to the UK after overstaying his welcome the 1st time he was in the UK -

found this post on his forum dated October 15th 2008

'So we set our sights on The NABBA Mr. Universe... Again held in the UK... This time not doing it to try place top 10 and to see a woman... This time I wanted to compete to win.

I tried everything I could to sort out a visa and to get the clearance from this side to go, cause the last thing I wanted to do was get deported again... Chris and his wife Bev was to meet me there but in the end they went alone as my visa got declined...'


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Damn! I could have sworn it was him...he must have a ringer
> 
> I knew he had a visa problem last year i thought they would have let him in this year...i mean they let in more dangerous ppl than a depleted BBer :whistling:


I thought you were talking about a previous year lol....

yeah him and Ciara were all set to come over this year and i think it was literally the day of his flight or possibly day before the visa was refused....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If he's overstayed his visa then it's unlikely that UKBA will ever let him back to the UK. They're really cracking down on that.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> If he's overstayed his visa then it's unlikely that UKBA will ever let him back to the UK. They're really cracking down on that.


Thats very crap.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

HAHAH!!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

I saw him @ the 2004 - EFBB Lemington Spa Heavyweight - 1st

He was awesome,great physique with great lines also a great routine poser:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I feel sorry for him getting tested and failing with IFBB in 2007....

I mean I know they say they test but come on.... Shame man. Gotta be pretty unlucky as they surely cant be testing that many folk realistically....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Coincidentally I just found that I have MD on my Facebook list. He's fckin HUGE!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


>


that shot is great, he looks mint to me


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

holy delts batman


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi guys... well Im glad to see the site is up and running again...I used to always look up all the latest news on all the British guys when I got a little home sick.

Its true Ill probably never be allowed back into the UK again because I over stayed my visa...what happened was I fell in love with an English rose and couldn`t leave her when the time came for me to go, so I over stayed for just over 3 months and never got granted entrance again.

I won the tall class at the NABBA Worlds Champs this year and decided to try for the Universe again but my visa got denied again.

Ive always stayed in touch with all my friends, went to the Arnold Classic with Serwan Aljaff and supported James Lewellan and met up with Daz just after he missed his line up.

Also send my new girlfriend to train under Kim for a few weeks.

Im doing well this side... Im fully sponsored by a supplement company here in SA they help me live like a Pro bodybuilder even though Im still amateur. I weighed in at 250lbs at 5`11 this year, so I picked up quite a bit since the 2005 British.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great to have you here in person! "There's only one thing worse than being talked about..." 

Very impressive - unusually long femurs hence the awesome quads?


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks great to be back... yes it gives my quads a nice sweep but its not so great from an angle the long ligament causes a gap muck like a short calve or bicep.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

They look pretty damned good to me, though! 

(Do you ever come across Gary Strydom?)


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Gary has been living in the States all these years... I saw him in 2006 when he guest posed at the IFBB Nationals. He is looking great.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Shame in a way how so many of the great names gravitate to California...

Maybe introduce yourself in the Welcome Lounge to gain more attention - and no excuse needed to post more of your pics!


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Ill do that thanx Prodiver!!!


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

This pic was shot the day of the NABBA Universe this year but I was in Cape Town, thats Table mountain in the back ground...


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## abbci (Dec 7, 2008)

Great Physique, great pics


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


>


Very WOLF like!!

Jamie


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Jemma Wolf happens to be one of my favourite Pro`s at present... along with Heath and Dex. Always a good feeling when people comapre you with your favourite BB.

This ad was in one of the latest Mens Health mags here in SA.


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Marius Dohne said:


> Thanks Jemma Wolf happens to be one of my favourite Pro`s at present... along with Heath and Dex. Always a good feeling when people comapre you with your favourite BB.
> 
> This ad was in one of the latest Mens Health mags here in SA.


No problem Marius I'm just telling the truth! any updates on getting that pro card? contest coming up???

Jamie


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

I am only doing IFBB next year... We have the Nationals in September and the IFBB World Champs in November (I think). Zara is correct if we place top 6 at the worlds we can apply for a Pro card.


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Marius Dohne said:


> I am only doing IFBB next year... We have the Nationals in September and the IFBB World Champs in November (I think). Zara is correct if we place top 6 at the worlds we can apply for a Pro card.


gdgd, best of luck to you in 2009!!!!!!

Jamie


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

179cm..he looks alot bigger on that pic... im 188cm tall.

good find tho zara..

-reps


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Delts as big as the head....i like it!! :thumb:

Thanks for posting on here Marius Dohne.


----------



## Marius Dohne (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys I wont be on UK-Muscle untill after Xmas Ive injured my right shoulder and my hamstring so Doc booked me off Im gonna rest up in Mozambique so I wish you all a very merry festive season and a happy xmas.

Dont get too Fat!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Speedy recovery.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Marius Dohne said:


> Thanks guys I wont be on UK-Muscle untill after Xmas Ive injured my right shoulder and my hamstring so Doc booked me off Im gonna rest up in Mozambique so I wish you all a very merry festive season and a happy xmas.
> 
> Dont get too Fat!!!


Have a great time and think of us in the freezing cold.....!

Hope you come back fully recovered


----------

